# Down to the RX100 or G15...



## powershot2012 (Sep 17, 2012)

I was so looking forward to the S100 successor, mainly for the Lens Error correction, but the changes seem disappointing. Glad to see they finally addressed the poor focus issue, but touch screen, removed the grip, AND still the slow lens.

Then comes the G15 which is impressive. By getting rid of the flip screen (yes, some like it, but I have never used it on my previous G cameras), the managed to reduce the overall size of the camera which is a welcome relief as it was just getting too big.

Then there is the RX100. Kind of in a class of its own with its 1" sensor (maybe Canon will finally make it happen on the G16 or S120, but for now we are still stuck with the 1/1.7" sensor). However, curious whether most people prefer the faster lens on the G15 or the bigger sensor on the RX100?

Considered the P7700, but it weighs more than the G15 and is wider and thicker than the G15.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd wait and see how the CMOS sensor works out. The CMOS sensor seems to limit the RX100 as far as high ISO noise goes. They cost less and use less battery power, but for small sensors, they have not matched CCD sensors in the past.


----------



## Gman (Sep 17, 2012)

The G15 weighs less than the P7700 Because they got rid of the vari angle screen and have a lighter smaller body and lens. If I was happy with a smaller body I'd go for the Sony RX100 but I already have a Canon Ixus A4050 which I bought when my G11 wasn't working and took weeks to get repaired because they had to get a new back from Japan. So I didn't need a smaller camera, there are plenty around to choose from including the RX100. 
I wanted and expected a step up from the G12 not a step back into the past.
Incidentally the P7700 still weighs less than the G12.


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 17, 2012)

Keep in mind the weight of the P7700 and G12 are nearly identical:

P7700 - 392g
G12 - 401g

On the contrary, the G15 weighs 10% less at 352g compared to the P7700, and is 10% narrower and 20% thinner than the P7700.

While the RX100 weighs nearly 40% less, 30% thinner, and nearly 15% narrower than the P7700, BUT has a *sensor nearly 3 times larger*. 



Gman said:


> The G15 weighs less than the P7700 Because they got rid of the vari angle screen and have a lighter smaller body and lens. If I was happy with a smaller body I'd go for the Sony RX100 but I already have a Canon Ixus A4050 which I bought when my G11 wasn't working and took weeks to get repaired because they had to get a new back from Japan. So I didn't need a smaller camera, there are plenty around to choose from including the RX100.
> I wanted and expected a step up from the G12 not a step back into the past.
> Incidentally the P7700 still weighs less than the G12.


----------



## DianeK (Sep 18, 2012)

I wasn't liking the direction Canon was going and so I am glad I got the RX100. At first I was a little disappointed that the Sony does not have a macro setting so I decided to see how tight I could crop an image to get macro details. Sample below with uncropped and cropped image. For something I can put in my pocket when I don't want to carry my 7D and 100mm lens, I am satisfied with the Sony performance


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice. Given the size difference and better IQ, you only helped me lean towards the RX100. 

Do you normally shoot at 20MP or is there any noticeable difference in IQ at 10MP; your thoughts?




DianeK said:


> I wasn't liking the direction Canon was going and so I am glad I got the RX100. At first I was a little disappointed that the Sony does not have a macro setting so I decided to see how tight I could crop an image to get macro details. Sample below with uncropped and cropped image. For something I can put in my pocket when I don't want to carry my 7D and 100mm lens, I am satisfied with the Sony performance


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 10, 2012)

If you already own an SLR, you might be interested with a Canon G11/G12/G15. Having that real macro mode is still better because you can focus properly. Focusing correctly is crucial most of the time when using macro. However, don't let me stop you from getting an RX100. It's better than Canon offerings for most types of photography. These are all taken with my old trusty G11.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2012)

I stopped in a our local camera store today and looked at the RX100. 
Strike 1 - The first thing I noticed was the lack of a grip, so I started out disappointed. 

Strike 2 - Then I tried to focus on various objects, and found I could not focus to something I thought was reasonably close, maybe a foot, more or less.

Then, I found that even with my large hands and fingers, I could operate the controls reasonably well. That was a plus.
The short zoom range was a bit disappointing.

I felt that the camera overall was pretty good, too bad I'd have to buy a aftermarket grip, otherwise I'd be dropping it a lot. The lack of a close focus position is not a huge deal if the camera were to cost $250, but for the price, it was a big disappointment.
I'm still considering it, they will have the Canon M series next week the salesman told me.
If the price of the G1 X drops more, it might be in my price range by Christmas.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I stopped in a our local camera store today and looked at the RX100.
> Strike 1 - The first thing I noticed was the lack of a grip, so I started out disappointed.
> 
> Strike 2 - Then I tried to focus on various objects, and found I could not focus to something I thought was reasonably close, maybe a foot, more or less.
> ...



G1X sounds better though heavier. I've also found G1X enjoyable to use than RX100. My only gripes is that its macro mode is disappointing also. EOS M might be a better alternative but it's bigger and bulkier and costlier. But it's also the perfect backup camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped in a our local camera store today and looked at the RX100.
> ...


Yes, there seems to never be a perfect camera that fits all of us. I'm not complaining, because I prefer to have competition and new features, which automatically insures that they will not be boring and all alike.

I kept trying to use the touch screen on the G1X and RX100, but no amount of wishing would make one appear  

Thats somethinng that really works well on the T4i for someone with big clumsy fingers. Just touch the spot that you want in focus and its done.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Yup. I found touchscreen a very good feature to have. I've tried it with my friend's 650D (I'm the one who suggested it to him) and found it's really a very useful (and lots of fun) feature to have. For non-sports photography, it's a feature I'd rather have given a choice.


----------



## ramondo (Nov 1, 2012)

the thing make me wont buy g15 is there is no vari-angle flip screen. so i more save and go for g1x, if the prices are cheaper here?


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 1, 2012)

ramondo said:


> the thing make me wont buy g15 is there is no vari-angle flip screen. so i more save and go for g1x, if the prices are cheaper here?



No please. It's more expensive there. Depending on your location, if you want to try online, you can go to Shashinki.com or get price deals from EBAY.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Nov 1, 2012)

Got the G15 for my dad as he had interest (As well as me) in how the lens was much faster. I find the ISO noise to have a somewhat more grainy feel which I like, and I feel comfortable shooting ISO 2000, and combined with being able to go F1.8 has gotten some good shots for dark street candids. I was shooting from day 1 of release with no raw support so was JPG only and I don't like the JPGs even with NR turned off, but overall focusing, controls and possible DOF control are great for what the camera is. That little viewfinder is quite hopeless, but at least it has one, and when there's bright light it helped. I do miss that there's no tilt screen though, would have aided in some more accurate hip shooting.


----------



## jm345 (Nov 1, 2012)

I recently bought the Sony RX100 for a trip. The G15 wasn't available at the time and I still haven't seen many detailed tests comparing the two cameras. I was looking for speedy autofocus and handling after having been disappointed with several Canon and Panasonic point and shoots. I am a lifelong Canon SLR user and have owned dozens of Canon p&s. Trying to stay with Canon I considered the S100 but the sensor is small and the focus a little slow (Canon says improved with S110). Also considered the G1 X or waiting for the EOS M. However, there are many reports that both suffer from slow focusing (and they are larger) while the RX100 seems mostly praised for good focus speed and handling (while being much smaller).

I haven't been disappointed with the RX100. There is a bit of a learning curve because the menus are different from Canon but overall the camera is fantastic. Focus and handling, even in low-light, are top notch - I never felt it lagged or hesitated. The auto settings work quite well but I also used the A/S/M settings quite a bit along with the flash for fill light. The flash is unique in that you can tip it the towards the ceiling manually with a finger for a bounce flash effect that makes a real difference/improvement. 20.2 MP gives you a lot to work with and sharpness and colors are excellent. I tried the Sony Raw software but I am more familiar with Adobe Bridge and will probably stick with it for converting/developing the Raw files.

Yes, the RX100 is small. For me that is one of its best features. I have large hands but have no trouble holding it, changing settings or taking photos. I found a small case to fit and have already taken the camera with me many places that I would have left a bigger camera behind, even a G12 or G1 X. Yes the RX100 is expensive, but I am very satisfied with the handing and great photos from such a little package. Now if Canon would just make something the size of the S100 with a bigger sensor and the capabilities of the RX100 I would buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 1, 2012)

Adorama shipped my G1X today, it was delayed by a couple of days due to the storm. I bought it on the one day combo special which came with a 9500 MK II printer and Adobe software. After the rebate, the entire price for the lot was $399.
After I sell the printer and software, it will net about $150 or less.
Then, when I sell my G11, I will have upgraded and netted about $150 - 200 to the good.
Being paid $150 to upgrade my 3 yo G11 to a new G1X was too good a deal to pass on.


----------



## DCM1024 (Nov 1, 2012)

I purchased an S100, tried it out then returned it and purchased the RX100. Below are a couple sample photos shot with the RX100. Note that the first image exhibits bokeh even at F/4.9. I haven't tried the G15, so can't comment on a comparison. I did specifically want a very small camera with a fixed lens. The lack of a grip doesn't bother me as I keep my RX100 in a half-case with shoulder strap. Best of luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 2, 2012)

DCM1024 said:


> I purchased an S100, tried it out then returned it and purchased the RX100. Below are a couple sample photos shot with the RX100. Note that the first image exhibits bokeh even at F/4.9. I haven't tried the G15, so can't comment on a comparison. I did specifically want a very small camera with a fixed lens. The lack of a grip doesn't bother me as I keep my RX100 in a half-case with shoulder strap. Best of luck with whatever you choose!


 
Just a little comment from me, bokeh will always be exhibited depending on DOF which means it entirely depends on how far your background is from your foreground. Even my G11 with 1/1.7 sensor exhibits bokeh even at F5. That said, those are good samples. I agree, RX100 is very pocketable. Even a good wrist strap is enough. I just don't like how the buttons and interface are implemented or I'm just too familiar with Canon.


----------



## alan_k (Jan 3, 2013)

Just curious, is the Fuji X10 already "old news"? I thought that had a lot going for it.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 10, 2013)

alan_k said:


> Just curious, is the Fuji X10 already "old news"? I thought that had a lot going for it.



not an old news... it's just an expensive news. especially if you have a small camera already.


----------



## gshocked (May 26, 2013)

I think I'd go for the G15. Nice robust body with a fast lens. It's f2.8 at its max telephoto.
Athough to put a snapper in the works, have you thought of the Olympus XZ-1. I got this camera and loved it since day 1. It's now been superseded but the XZ-2 but I'm not a fan of the flippy screen. If you do get the XZ-1 try and get the new lens cap with it.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (May 28, 2013)

Bought the RX100 in Oct. 2012.
What a lovely cam. Yes, small. Of course, I have my 1 and 5. 
Stealthy, very good performance at low light. 
Having big hands too: my solution is the small strap and the bag.
And: never had facerecognition before. Very helpful.
The rawfiles are also very "tortureresistant".
Had a Samsung EX1 (500 or so in the States) before:
the Sony is MUCH better.
8000 clicks later: I'm still in love ..... )


----------



## akclimber (May 28, 2013)

I own an RX100. It's the best P&S I've ever used. The files are gorgeous, even at higher ISO. The lens is very nice, especially on the wide end. And the camera is amazingly tiny - an important consideration if you want a truly pocketable camera you'll take everywhere. Also love the interface. Downsides include a lens on the slow side, a lens not as good at the long end and a lens that doesn't have a great zoom range. All-in-all tho, man, a great P&S.

Here's a youtube vid on the G1x and RX100 size difference if interested:

Canon G1X vs. Sony RX100 size comparison

Cheers!


----------



## Kumakun (May 28, 2013)

I bought the RX100 back in February and I've been happy with it so far. I picked it up as an "take every day" option for my 5DIII. On the plus side is the IQ and small size. For me, the biggest negative is the same as another poster (verysimplejason) mentioned above--I am more familiar with Canon menus and so for me it is kind of a pain in the butt to find what I am looking for in the Sony menus. I use the wrist strap and bought a little Lowepro pouch for it.


----------

